# commute route from Ridgewood/paramus area to Midtown manhattan



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello, i was planning to commute from ridgewood/paramus area to midtown, and back. Any suggestions on the route, or some other tips?

Thanks!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I know people that drive from Hackettstown and park in Fort Lee, and then do the rest by bike (over the GW Bridge & down the west side MUT)


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

The above way is best, but if you can't carry your bike with your car then I suggest the following 2 ways:

1. From Ridgewood, take the Saddle River Bike Path to Rochelle Park, NJ and take Central Ave. From there head toward Fairleigh Dickinson University and then toward Fort Lee via Palisade Avenue and Sylvan Ave.

2. Ride along Oradell Ave toward Knickerbocker Rd. From Knickerbocker Rd. take Palisades Ave and then Sylvan Ave to get to Fort Lee.

If there is a better way, please educate us. I would like to know as well, but that's what I've been doing.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

rkdvsm said:


> The above way is best, but if you can't carry your bike with your car then I suggest the following 2 ways:
> 
> 1. From Ridgewood, take the Saddle River Bike Path to Rochelle Park, NJ and take Central Ave. From there head toward Fairleigh Dickinson University and then toward Fort Lee via Palisade Avenue and Sylvan Ave.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Driving then biking defeats the purpose for me. My goal is to go straight from home to the office.
Will consider those 2 routes. I once went to UES via Saddle River Bike Path/Hackensack, then via Main Street (crossing bridge near Ice House) . After that degraw street/main street in Fort Lee. I recall traffic on stretch near route 95 was quite fast which was scary. Also hill towards Fort lee was quite steep. And that was during off hours about a year back. Hopefully will give any of the routes a try soon.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

yuris said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Driving then biking defeats the purpose for me. My goal is to go straight from home to the office.
> Will consider those 2 routes. I once went to UES via Saddle River Bike Path/Hackensack, then via Main Street (crossing bridge near Ice House) . After that degraw street/main street in Fort Lee. I recall traffic on stretch near route 95 was quite fast which was scary. Also hill towards Fort lee was quite steep. And that was during off hours about a year back. Hopefully will give any of the routes a try soon.


If you live on the west side of Rt. 17 then you'll have to pass over it. For me, that's probably the most challenging part because of the number of cars. Personally, I would take the sidewalk even though I know I have a right to be on the road. I try to go slow even on the sidewalk because I never know when a pedestrian might jump out or if the sidewalk is uneven.

The hills in Fort Lee are inevitable. I wish I could avoid them as well, but I don't think we have a choice.

How often do you plan to commute? I'm guessing it's everyday into NYC? If so, wow. I applaud you.


----------



## vasuvius (May 22, 2013)

www
check out the Ridgewood Commuter Group. This is a group of cyclists who commute from Ridgewood to NYC



yuris said:


> Hello, i was planning to commute from ridgewood/paramus area to midtown, and back. Any suggestions on the route, or some other tips?
> 
> Thanks!


----------

